# need motor help



## EIR (Sep 16, 2011)

does anyone know a good place to get information or wiring diagram for a 1 phase 208-230 v 1725 rpm baldor motor?capacitors are both gone no diagram on motor .


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just had the page up, Google it:thumbup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.reliance.com/cgi-bin/mtrquery.pl


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Enter the catalog and spec number here for all documentation on your particular motor. http://www.baldor.com/default.asp

Or search by nameplate values HP, RPM, Voltage ect..............
http://www.baldor.com/products/ac_motors.asp

Online wiring (cad) drawings are available for all stock Baldor products. Just find your product and click on "Cad Drawings".


----------

